# have tried to find the manuals of the following craft, but i am unsuccessful



## mustafa931 (May 5, 2013)

Focke-Achgelis FA 330 Bachstelze
Fokker E.III
Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-17
XF-85 Goblin
XH-26 Jet Jeep
Mil Mi-24
Sİkorsky R-4
Horten Ho-229
Heinkel He-178


İ would be really happy if someone could send me the pdf version of the manuals of these craft.İ will send 1 Ottoman ww1 manual related to aviaton per craft manuals that are sent to my e-mail adress.Peace to all of you.


----------



## mustafa931 (May 5, 2013)

You can exclude the Mig-17 manual guys.Someone has sent it to me


----------



## mustafa931 (Nov 14, 2014)

As of today, i only need the following=

Fokker E.III
XF-85 Goblin
XH-26 Jet Jeep
Sİkorsky R-4
Horten Ho-229
Heinkel He-178


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2014)

Would they have even made one for the Fokker E.III (a very early type), Horten Ho-229 (the definative form had yet to be decided) Heinkel He-178 (company prototype)?


----------

